# If you could meet anyone from GBAtemp...



## JPH (May 5, 2008)

So, yeah, if you could meet anyone from GBAtemp (Any Temper), who would it be? Why would you want to meet him or her?


Personally, I'd like to meet ScuberSteve. 
I hear he makes a mean cookie


----------



## distorted.freque (May 5, 2008)

I'd be too shy to meet with anyone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I had the guts though, there's gonna be a long list here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Coz all of you guys are awesome.


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 5, 2008)

I say tinymonkeyt, cause she called me cute, and I like to creep people out.


----------



## Costello (May 5, 2008)

I'd meet Ace the Gunman, because ... because! If he promises he won't shoot me.


----------



## Salamantis (May 5, 2008)

Probably hankchill.
He's a pretty cool guy, he is fun and eh doesn't afraid of anything.

And Mewgia and Linkiboy too... they seem like teh funneh bunch.

Sinkhead too.


----------



## Issac (May 5, 2008)

I'd meet War ^^ hehe


----------



## NeSchn (May 5, 2008)

I would have to say the 4 people I would like to meet would be in no particular order:
ScuberSteve
Lisa__
tinymonkeyt
Costello (He's a pimp.)


----------



## xalphax (May 5, 2008)

costello, mthrnite, ORC, scubersteve, bonemonkey.... the heck...i want to meet ALL OF YOU!!


----------



## [M]artin (May 5, 2008)

Hmm... 

Prolly Shinji. Epic lulz would be had if we were to cross paths, I bet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, Samutz, cuz he rocks everyone's balls off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT:* (OSHIT, almost forgot the mthr... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AND Hadrian so we can get drunk off our asses... UK-STYLE!)


----------



## Little (May 5, 2008)

everyone ^.^

nah but seriously..........

mthr because he likes coffee
costello because he thinks hes a dj
spikey so he can see im not mean
shaun to call him a chav
scuber so i can give him a motherly hug
JPH because he's awesome
Dice because he's alot taller than me
mikki because apparently she makes nice cookies

thats all i got for now =p


----------



## Issac (May 5, 2008)

okay.. I wanna meet Little as well... just because!
and that swedish dude living in Norrköping (NoOne I think his name is) cause that's where i study!


----------



## Akoji (May 5, 2008)

Hmm... Little because well... I want to be sure she's not a trap.

Seriously mthrnite, because he seems to be someone who lived a lot of things, and im sure he would make an interesting conversation.


----------



## WeaponXxX (May 5, 2008)

Orc so I could see the fabled "Lost in Blue" Ds in person


----------



## JPH (May 5, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> Orc so I could see the fabled "Lost in Blue" Ds in person


----------



## distorted.freque (May 5, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> WeaponXxX said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Orc so I could see the fabled "Lost in Blue" Ds in person


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (May 5, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer, because he's got all my shit, and I want it back !!


----------



## mthrnite (May 5, 2008)

I wish Little lived beside me so we could drink coffee and gossip every morning.

Apart from that.. there's quite a list, so I'll pick the one that is both very tantalizing and very unlikely.

I wanna meet Orc. I wanna drink with Orc. I wanna talk with Orc all night about life, the universe and everything.

Again, one of many, but one of my most beloved humans that lives so very far away.

I think I will meet Lagman, and JPH, and Ace Gunman within the next few years, in fact I'm quite certain of it.

Also I'm really glad I got to meet Costello and ShaunJ and VVoltz and M|kk| and SpikeyNDS. It was so cool to find out that people I like on the internet will almost certainly be people I genuinely like in real life. People warned me that that wouldn't be the case, that people on the internet all had masks on, but I'm happy to report that they were wrong. A finer group of folks I've never met.

I very much look forward to the next TEMPER CLUSTER! Maybe next year I'll make it over to Europe..


----------



## Sephi (May 6, 2008)

this list could go on for a while, but I'd like to meet ScuberSteve the most


----------



## Narin (May 6, 2008)

I hardly know anyone here so I have no clue who I would go meet. I'm such a newb.


----------



## Costello (May 6, 2008)

If we had the "gbatemp (bi-)yearly award" things again, I think scubersteve would be a fine choice for "member of the year" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'd like to meet pretty much anyone.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I wish Little lived beside me so we could drink coffee and gossip every morning.


I wish Little lived beside me too. Like, just right next to me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  nah, she would harrass me to get that tetris game I owe her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've already met these members IRL (besides my RL friends who are members on the forums):
- shaunj66
- thug4l1f3
- djgarf
- djnaff
- thieves like us
- mthrnite
- spikeyNDS
- mikki
- VVoltz
- Urza
- IxthusTiger (his girlfriend has an account here too! hi 2 u if you read this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

I might be forgetting some, but that's quite a list already!


----------



## AshuraZro (May 6, 2008)

Here are 2 of the many:

TPi, because I wish to steal his awesomeness and show him the way of the Milk Bag.
Also, Dirtie because I need to see it for myself that he is, infact 7. Plus NZ is on the list of places I'd like to see in my life time!

I'd like to stress though that there are shitloads of folks I wouldn't mind meeting here. Some chill folks come to this site, many of them for years now and I'd always love to meet them.


----------



## Ace Gunman (May 6, 2008)

Mm, I won't name names, because I don't want to make anyone feel badly or unimportant. Sufficed to say though, those people I want to meet, they already know who they are.


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 6, 2008)

Probably Ace Gunman, seem like an ok guy and he's been helpful.


----------



## AshuraZro (May 6, 2008)

SleepingDragon said:
			
		

> Probably Ace Gunman, seem like an ok guy and he's been helpful.


That's just what he wants you to think. If you look at the bottom of his post above, you'd notice he's pointing a gun right at your face!


----------



## cory1492 (May 6, 2008)

I wouldn't want to meet anyone from here, it sucks when illusions are arbitrarily shattered into oblivion and reality takes hold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously, if it wasn't for all the great folks here I wouldn't keep coming back - trying to force one to pick a few from the {_that_} many is asking for... quite a lot {of favoritism?}


----------



## WeaponXxX (May 6, 2008)

I'd seriously party with all of you guys any day of the week I wasn't working.
... except HugeCock, that guy is a fucking dick


----------



## ZeWarrior (May 6, 2008)

Probably VVoltz. Great guy!


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 6, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> I'd seriously party with all of you guys any day of the week I wasn't working.
> ... except HugeCock, that guy is a fucking dick


Was that a joke or not? =/


----------



## shaunj66 (May 6, 2008)

ZeWarriorReturns said:
			
		

> Probably VVoltz. Great guy!


You're not wrong there


----------



## NeSchn (May 6, 2008)

I would also like to meet mthrnite.

No one wants to meet me.


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 6, 2008)

mthrnite, because he is.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 6, 2008)

In no particular order, and all for different reasons ...

mthrnite
Costello 
ShaunJ66 
VVoltz 
WeaponXxX
TrolleyDave
Szyslak
greyhound
Bob Loblaw
wilddenim
sinkhead
podunk1269
Hadrian
gizmo_gal
Orc
JPH

... and I probably missed a few people ...


----------



## NeSchn (May 6, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> In no particular order, and all for different reasons ...
> 
> mthrnite
> Costello
> ...


Like me...


----------



## Bob Evil (May 6, 2008)

Quite probably ...


----------



## mthrnite (May 6, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> I would also like to meet mthrnite.
> 
> No one wants to meet me.


Can I be your drummer? I do speed, but mebbe not as fast as the new breed (I mean good god!)


----------



## NeSchn (May 6, 2008)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, seeing how I am a drummer maybe we could make a crazy tribal band with both of us on drums lol.


----------



## chuckstudios (May 6, 2008)

mthrnite. It speaks for itself.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 6, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... or form a Einstuerzende Neubauten tribute act ...


----------



## NeSchn (May 6, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good, Whatever that is.


----------



## Westside (May 6, 2008)

I would want to meat Lisa_ to make sure she is not a trap.
I wouldn't mind seeing Costello IRL, pull on that beard to make sure it is real.
I want to meet VVoltz because he is simply cool as a piece of cheese.
I want to meet Cockroachman, he might get cocky, buy he is cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I want to meet thebobevil to see this so called ex-USAF airmen and talk about how horrible the USAF training is compared to RCAF.  (I joke)
It's tempting, but I don't want to meet tinymonkey, for I don't want to be mistaken for a pedo.
I want to meet all the Muslims such as Xcalibur, Lyuse, B-blue, and the 2 Persian 84 brothers.
I want to meet Linkiboy, but I know it's gonna end up being Rick Astley...
Too many to list, but that is all so far.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 6, 2008)

Westside, you call me a liar, because I don't believe your story? That's just ridiculous ...


----------



## Westside (May 6, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Westside, you call me a liar, because I don't believe your story? That's just ridiculous ...








 Where did you get that.  Please understand my sarcasm... (see the I joke part) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I didn't say I don't believe you, I just wanted to make fun of the USAF.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As for you not believing my story, it happened, I was a witness, no one reported, the guy was scared shitless, end of story.


----------



## wilddenim (May 6, 2008)

I only got to know very few people here. Haven't been here for long! 

The rest of you - yup, would love to meet you all! Got to buy mace......


----------



## Awdofgum (May 6, 2008)

I'd wanna meet awdofgum, seriously he is the coolest guy ever


Umm In all seriousness, I'd probably want to meet JPH and Science because they are both close to my age and I'd feel kind of weird hanging out with older people.


----------



## genuisgeek (May 6, 2008)

i want to meet....me, myself, and I


----------



## DeMoN (May 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I would want to meat Lisa_ to make sure she is not a trap.



You misspelled meet on purpose, didn't you?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 6, 2008)

i would wanna meet everyone ^.^
..or maybe just the girls (i.e. Lisa_, gizmogal, twiffles, little)
so i wont feel so intimidated to talk about sex all the time -.-


----------



## Bob Evil (May 6, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> i would wanna meet everyone ^.^
> ..or maybe just the girls (i.e. Lisa_, gizmogal, twiffles, little)
> so i wont feel so intimidated to talk about sex all the time -.-


----------



## Doomsday Forte (May 6, 2008)

I don't know anyone, so...I'll meet anyone, I guess?  

No one wants to meet me because I'm a lurker!


----------



## wilddenim (May 6, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> i would wanna meet everyone ^.^
> ..or maybe just the girls (i.e. Lisa_, gizmogal, twiffles, little)
> so i wont feel so intimidated to talk about sex all the time -.-



Tell me about the guys who talk about sex all the time... and yes I'm a girl too. Glad to see few more girls here.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 6, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't _talk_ about sex all the time ... I _make jokes_ about sex all the time ...


----------



## distorted.freque (May 6, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> i would wanna meet everyone ^.^
> ..or maybe just the girls (i.e. Lisa_, gizmogal, twiffles, little)
> so i wont feel so intimidated to talk about sex all the time -.-



Why am I not on the list? I'm female too! Erm...somehow, I doubt anyone is going to believe me...Never mind...*sinks into the darkness while muttering to oneself...*

Just because I'm gay doesn't mean I'm asexual...


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 6, 2008)

oh hi wildenim :]
and distorted, i didnt know you were a girl cuz you didnt set the gender on your pro -.-


----------



## distorted.freque (May 6, 2008)

Anti-pinkist for life. But I suppose it wouldn't hurt to see a bit of pink now and again.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  *goes of to change gender*


----------



## Bob Evil (May 6, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> But I suppose it wouldn't hurt to see a bit of pink now and again.



*** bites lip ***


----------



## Awdofgum (May 6, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Anti-pinkist for life. But I suppose it wouldn't hurt to see a bit of pink now and again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











...


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 6, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> distorted.frequency said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rofl
its not what you think, silly boy


----------



## wilddenim (May 6, 2008)

PINK!?!?!?!??! WHERE!?

My profile shows me as female... o.O


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 6, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Just because I'm gay doesn't mean I'm asexual...


...what?


----------



## Rayder (May 6, 2008)

Very rarely do I pay attention to who I'm replying to........I don't know......it would be cool to meet ANYONE from GBAtemp.   I fear though that anyone I would meet would quite a bit younger than me (I'm 40) and therefore, I would have very little in common with with.

I plan to buy a GBAtemp bumper sticker soon.......I drive a gold-colored 1995 Saturn SL2.....so if you see one with a GBAtemp bumper sticker on it....in Ohio.....it might be me.

In fact, I plan to write "RAYDER" on the bumper sticker just so people who "know" will know for sure.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   That purchase is gonna happen very soon.  I may even buy a T-shirt.

I just can't help it, GBAtemp is AWESOME and even though I can't continue updating the cheats (Narin is the man to look to for that now), I can still enjoy the few minutes a day that I CAN be here.

I gotta crash so I can get up for work.......


.....real-life sucks.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 6, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> distorted.frequency said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know whether to burst into laughter or hate you. Far too cheerful to do the latter so...hahaha.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I am quite serious.


----------



## Twiffles (May 6, 2008)

Everyone. Really. I'd treat everyone to some awesome epic food! Hoorah for food! XD


----------



## [M]artin (May 6, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Everyone. Really. I'd treat everyone to some awesome epic food! Hoorah for food! XD


I wish I could cook like you...

The only things I can make are sandwiches and popcorn. Oh, and anything from Cooking Mama.


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2008)

I'd like to meet all the Tempcast Crew, especially MR_COW cos his skype avatar looks pretty sexy

MR_COW:






EDIT: 170th post. SUCK 17 1|\|73R|\|37Z


----------



## PBC (May 6, 2008)

Ehhh there are definitely alot of cool people here but I'm kinda the detached type lately. I don't even get to see most of the friends I have already, for geographical reasons. Plus I don't make alot of ruckus on the forums (could you describe the ruckus?) and I doubt I'm really a person of interest to most. No pity party here tho. I'm sure you are all cool...


----------



## acoustic.digital (May 6, 2008)

hehe there are quite a few people on my mind...
but everybody who wants a few drinks at the pub is welcome! 

or if there are any musicians, even more welcome!


----------



## Man18 (May 6, 2008)

Rayder because it wouldnt be a long trip. I think he lives in FL not sure.


----------



## Shinji (May 6, 2008)

in no particular order:
VVoltz: hes my East coast bro.
Martin: the universe shall implode if we were to meet XD
SpikeyNDS and M|kk|: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



distorted.frequency: i love freaking out shy people.  I used to be that way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Urza: before I head back to AZ hopefully 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Costellol, Ace Gunman, and thebobevil: i dont know why...internet charisma?


----------



## phoood (May 6, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Everyone. Really. I'd treat everyone to some awesome epic food! Hoorah for food! XD


hooray, I was mentioned =D


----------



## iffy525 (May 6, 2008)

I would like to meet Linkiboy and JPH because they are about the same age as me.
I would also like to meet Destructobot because he lives pretty close to where I live.


----------



## juggernaut911 (May 6, 2008)

shinji, hes cool
linkiboy, hes my friend
juggernaut911, I hear hes a cool feller


----------



## Issac (May 6, 2008)

okay, I won't lie... i wanna meet and hug everyone ^^ I'm gay today in the non gay way... o.O


----------



## Orc (May 6, 2008)

I'd want to meet everyone.
Meeting someone new is one of the things I enjoy the most.
I walk up to strangers all of the time and talk to them.
It's fun, I learn a lot of things and it reminds me that it's not just about me in life.

I think I could pretty much jive with everyone here as long as they have at least a concept of fun.
It doesn't matter what you think is fun, I'll probably have fun with it too (unless it's intentionally hurting people).

That said, I also have a sort of list but mthrnite is obviously the one I'd like to meet in person first.
His sage wisdom and philosophy is one I'd like to learn and hear from him in person and I believe he's also one of the people who'd enjoy hearing my views (and a good drink too).
I see him as one of the role models of what I'd like to be in the future, one who enjoys being there for others (and even if he didn't enjoy I think, he'd still be there.)

I'd also want to meet Linkiboy, whom I've said is probably my evil kid clone (or something weirder).
His attitude and mentality breaks the limit of what I'd expect from a normal teenage American and it's fun.
I see him as the kid I used and still want to be, being a rebel and having fun.
Nevermind, he'd probably try to rape me.

I also want to meet:
Lagman - Another one in here I believe is fun. Just being with this guy is probably fun. Plus, I respect anyone who chills out on The Beatles.
Hadrian - I like this guy's vibe and attitude. I bet I'd also have fun talking to him and his tastes in modern culture is awesome.
ScuberSteve - or Scub as I'd call him, I see him as the fun and outgoing kind and isn't afraid to show who he really is. (Plus I want to see if he really fails IRL)
thebobevil - If he can talk as well as he posts (meaning a lot yet still meaningful and smart-assy), I'd enjoy talking to him. A lot.
shaunXcostello - I'd like to personally thank them for their work and being patient with me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



JPH, Thug4Life, AceGunface, Stumpy, VVoltz, Xcalibear, sinkhead, CockroachMan, lookout, Destructobot, WeaponXXX, awd, Jax, phoood, mooz, Martin, Shinji, OrR, Bowser128, cubin, Pharaoh's, DarkAura, OSW, Veho, TaMs, dice, thegame07, silverspn, Urza, Dirtie, dafat27, ShadowXP, shadowboy, thaigrocer, cruddy, Last Spartan, ExtremeCoder, Boner, .TakaM, Kyoji, Westside, Salamantis, mewgia, 84s, rest0re, Caomhin, feufeufeu, Osaka, Twiff, tinyt, Heran, hankchill, samutz, chuckstudios, ChotaZ, nintendofreak, pikadude and fuck probably forgetting a shitload of others. (being the people who are on the top of my head right now when I thought: "GBAtemp + fun" not in any particular order except the order they came into mind I guess, sorry I'm running out of words...)
Everyone in GBAtemp who believes they are part part of the community and shares my appreciation for it.

Okay that was pretty lame. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and since I've made quite a list, if I did forget anybody, I'll feel so fucking guilty.


----------



## Costello (May 6, 2008)

No, that wasn't lame at all! great post mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I agree with you. I like what you said here:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I walk up to strangers all of the time and talk to them.
> It's fun, I learn a lot of things and it reminds me that it's not just about me in life.


----------



## azotyp (May 6, 2008)

Mthrine - cause he is a cool guy
BoneMonkey - cose he is a funniest person on gbatemp
and maybe Little cose she is cute


----------



## The Teej (May 7, 2008)

If I could only meet one person it would probably have to be Ace Gunman. I know him the most and the longest out of anyone else here at GBAtemp. If only he wasn't in Canada ¬_¬;


----------



## JKR Firefox (May 7, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> I would want to meat Lisa_ to make sure she *has* a trap.
> I wouldn't mind seeing Costello IRL, pull on that beard to make sure it is real.
> I want to meet VVoltz because he is simply cool as a piece of cheese.
> I want to meet Cockroachman, he might get cocky, buy he is cool.
> ...



The only girl that I know exists for sure here on GBATemp, is my GF, Frampy.  Other then that, there are no girls on the internets.


----------



## Orc (May 7, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> No, that wasn't lame at all! great post mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, you're right. I just realized I said something kinda cool.


----------



## Hadrian (May 7, 2008)

I'd meet anyone really, even the people I hate as they could be alright in person, well apart from the two people who I cannot stand.

If I could only pick two then Lagman & VVoltz would be great but I see us just singing Beatles songs all night.

I'm actually less angry in person but I do swear a lot.  For some reason I get on better with foreign people especially Japanese & those who speak Spanish or Portuguese. Why? Dunno.


----------



## Prime (May 7, 2008)

people i'd like to meet:

thebobevil
JPH
Little
Costello


----------



## Killermech (May 7, 2008)

I don't mind meeting anyone, as long as he's /she's old enough to drink beer


----------



## superrob (May 7, 2008)

I would like to meet Costello


----------



## Urza (May 7, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> I'd meet anyone really, even the people I hate as they could be alright in person, well *apart from the two people who I cannot stand.*








My choices would probably be Heran Bago and Orc. They just seem like my kind of people.

Oh, and Riku Akiyama, so I could break his arm for taking so god damn long to ship the PS2 to me.


----------



## superkris (May 7, 2008)

If I could I'd meet Hadrian.

I love his preview of games to come. 
And he once respond to a PM so nicely that it made my day 

(people are not nice to me on the web for a reason I can't understand since I'm always nice...a little noob sometimes but a cute nice noob!!!)


----------



## Minox (May 7, 2008)

dudu.exe


----------



## Hadrian (May 8, 2008)

superkris said:
			
		

> If I could I'd meet Hadrian.
> 
> I love his preview of games to come.
> And he once respond to a PM so nicely that it made my day
> ...


Ssshh you'll ruin my rep for being an asshole.


----------



## CockroachMan (May 8, 2008)

Almost everyone.. VVolts, Hadrian, Lagman, Westside, Linkiboy, Mthrnite, Orc, Twiffles, BoneMonkey, Costello, Spikey, Osaka, JPH... even ScuberSteve! Too many people to mention.. When I become a multi-billionaire I'll buy a plane and get all the Tempers for a party on my private island..


----------



## pasc (May 8, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> I'd meet anyone really, even the people I hate as they could be alright in person, well apart from the two people who I cannot stand.
> 
> If I could only pick two then Lagman & VVoltz would be great but I see us just singing Beatles songs all night.
> 
> I'm actually less angry in person but I do swear a lot.  For some reason I get on better with foreign people especially Japanese & those who speak Spanish or Portuguese. Why? Dunno.




I feel targeted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

anyway, anyone here might be ok, but I swear, if you weren't talking english or german to me I would just be like : WTF ?


----------



## WildWon (May 8, 2008)

I'm still really effin new 'round these parts, but i'd be game for meeting anyone from these boards. I'd caught up with friends from other boards/online-type-thingies and its always been a blast.

Anyone from anywhere close by i'm always up for hittin up an afternoon of of drinking and chatting with geeks.

As well, when the time comes, me and the wife are going to be hittin up the UK at some point within the next year or 2, and that would be a fookin blast to hook up with anyone while we are there. (she's a geek as well, so the convo's would all be good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, give me another month+ of hardcore posting, and i'll be back with some names


----------



## Venko (May 8, 2008)

Jdbye and, maybe, Little. Chances of meeting the latter are probably higher as I'll be going to Leicester University come September.

If Jdbye ever meets me then he can chip my Wii for me then


----------



## Mars (May 8, 2008)

There are tons of cool members here, but in reality there are only a few members I'd wanna meet, due to my young age. 
That being said, it'd be interesting meeting anyone my age on GBAtemp, but there's not that many now that I think about it. JPH, Linkiboy and sinkhead are all I could recall.


----------



## Hadrian (May 8, 2008)

pasc said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I listed you in my blog as a member who I'd wish others were more like.


----------



## Mewgia (May 8, 2008)

linkiboy, sinkhead, Salamantis.

sinkhead and Salamantis because they're just cool guys, and linkiboy because he's not only a cool guy but my clone @[email protected]


Linkiboy is more likely though since he lives like 2 hours away from me


----------



## DarkAura (May 9, 2008)

Destructobotz and Ace.  And Shaunj.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 9, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> oh hi wildenim :]
> and distorted, i didnt know you were a girl cuz you didnt set the gender on your pro -.-



What about me? My gender is set to female!

edit: it seems i havent been posting anything interesting lately or anything funny or anything at all so no one wants to meet me ):


----------



## Mewgia (May 9, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least 5 people said they wanted to meet you

however no one said me (except Orc but he listed like 40 people lol) so ima go cry now


----------



## Linkiboy (May 9, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mthrnite didn't want to meet me

why have we grown apart mthr

its your stupid supervisor rank.


----------



## Awdofgum (May 9, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> At least 5 people said they wanted to meet you
> 
> however no one said me (except Orc but he listed like 40 people lol) so ima go cry now



At least you got your name listed... 
No one wants to meet a crummy teenager that chews too much gum.


----------



## Calogero91 (May 9, 2008)

That kid Gbatemper, only so I can punch him in the face.


----------



## DrKupo (May 9, 2008)

BoneMonkey, so i can brutally murder him.


----------



## Mewgia (May 9, 2008)

Calogero91 said:
			
		

> That kid Gbatemper, only so I can punch him in the face.


Oh god yes

I'll join you


----------



## DarkAura (May 9, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Calogero91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bullies.  Just get him banned don't get him beaten up.


----------



## fischju (May 9, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Calogero91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I third this.


----------



## Rayder (May 9, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> Rayder because it wouldnt be a long trip. I think he lives in FL not sure.




Heh, Cleveland, Ohio actually.

I'm flattered that anyone would actually want to meet my sorry ass though.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:  I actually plan to buy a GBAtemp bumper sticker (probably a few of them) to put on my car (a gold-colored 1995 Saturn SL2 P.O.S.) and Sharpie my screen name  on it, hoping that peeps who recognize my handle will honk or follow me to my destination and chat with me.  It WOULD be great to meet some of my fellow pirates......err....I mean GBAtemp'ers.  

If you are cool enough, I might even let you check out my 7 PC's and and approximately 8 terrabytes of goodies (no porn, sorry).


----------



## DarkAura (May 9, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> R4man18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You are the cheat database god.


----------



## hanman (May 9, 2008)

i actually had a dream one time that i ran into mthrnite at the Georgia Aquarium and we had a meta-physical conversation about the true nature of matter while swimming with Beluga Whales.

yeah, my dreams are weird.


----------



## Spikey (May 9, 2008)

Why limit my list? I want to meet everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





...too bad most people don't want to meet me too... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Next on my list of people to meet is lagman, and we WILL meet. Probably on a regular basis. Times will be good!)


----------



## Awdofgum (May 9, 2008)

hanman said:
			
		

> i actually had a dream one time that i ran into mthrnite at the Georgia Aquarium and we had a meta-physical conversation about the true nature of matter while swimming with Beluga Whales.
> 
> yeah, my dreams are weird.



I've been to that Aquarium, The sign at the entrance says, "No fishing poles allowed"


----------



## VVoltz (May 9, 2008)

Wow, how come I didn't see this thread before!, well I do have the grace to have met 5 of finest guys I've ever met: Costy, shaun, mthr, Spikey and Mikki! (she gave me us cookies!)


As mthr said, I'm impressed people reflect his own personality when posting here, I would love to know you all, but if I have to list them (in no particular order, this group would be the first one):

laggy
Hadrian
Shinji
Veho
cockoroachman
Westside
linkiboy
Martin
test84
Urza
jaypee
xcalibur
Ace Gunpowderman
Little
Dice
Thug
Amptor (just to check if he is not a BOT)
TPi
WeaponXxX
Orc
754boy
cubin'
Gaisuto
Opi(um)
Psyfira
tshu (to ask him for my Nintendo WiFi dongle!)
DarkAura

My friends


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 9, 2008)

i wanna meet bonemonkey


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 9, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fix'd


----------



## wilddenim (May 9, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Linkiboy (May 9, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol tiny im just messing with you im a guy.


----------



## wilddenim (May 9, 2008)




----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 9, 2008)

im too gullible >.<
well too bad
now you can be a transgendered boy
or is it a transgendered girl?


----------



## mthrnite (May 9, 2008)

hanman said:
			
		

> i actually had a dream one time that i ran into mthrnite at the Georgia Aquarium and we had a meta-physical conversation about the true nature of matter while swimming with Beluga Whales.
> 
> yeah, my dreams are weird.


HAY LETS TOTALLY DO THAT!


----------



## Orc (May 9, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> however no one said me (except Orc but he listed like 40 people lol) so ima go cry now
> But... but... those are the first few people that came up to mind when I thought about who's fun in GBAtemp...
> QUOTE(awdofgum @ May 9 2008, 09:48 AM) At least you got your name listed...
> No one wants to meet a crummy teenager that chews too much gum.


I think I listed you. Gahaha.


If I were you guys, I'd stay away from Linkiboy.


----------



## cruddybuddy (May 9, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> i wanna meet bonemonkey



Me too!


----------



## Elisa_ (May 9, 2008)

ThugLife +]
(What's with the numbers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## DarkAura (May 9, 2008)

VVoltz™ said:
			
		

> Wow, how come I didn't see this thread before!, well I do have the grace to have met 5 of finest guys I've ever met: Costy, shaun, mthr, Spikey and Mikki! (she gave me us cookies!)
> 
> 
> As mthr said, I'm impressed people reflect his own personality when posting here, I would love to know you all, but if I have to list them (in no particular order, this group would be the first one):
> ...


You.. you don't wanna meet me?  I may be ninja, but ninjas and pirates can still be friends right?  :tearineye:


----------



## Prime (May 9, 2008)

Awww, nobody wants to meet me!


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 9, 2008)

I'd want to meet Gizmo_gal, I think she'd be really neat and very interesting and I think we'd get along and that we'd have alot in common. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








No, seriously I'd want to meet with the real bobevil, B-blue or Westside.


----------



## Mewgia (May 9, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I know and it was cool of you too do so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it'd be fun to meet you too but I was just too lazy to list everyone I'd like to meet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





The onyl reason I would stay away from linkiboy is because the universe might get a divide by 0 error or an epic battle would erupt if we met, that's generally what happens when clones run into each other isn't it?


----------



## MagNetCZ (May 9, 2008)

Hm, I still yet have to make some proper forum relationships on this board so at this moment it would prolly be the guys everybody here knows (in a positive manner).



			
				-x1_0_nt- said:
			
		

> Awww, nobody wants to meet me!


Hm, why not, I'd like to meet -x1_0_nt-, he seems like quite the good chap.


----------



## Prime (May 10, 2008)

MagNetCZ said:
			
		

> -x1_0_nt- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








That's made my day.


----------



## King Zargo (May 10, 2008)

I want to meet gizmo_gal I hear she's really neat and very interesting.


----------



## VVoltz (May 11, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> VVoltz™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would love to meet you!, mental lapsus!


----------



## redact (May 11, 2008)

i would like to meet mercluke, but after seeing how much he talks on irc, i've realised he's just an annoying little dick.


----------



## thieves like us (May 11, 2008)

wow, 9 pages of responses and no one wants to meet me (other than costello, whom I've already met).

that's it! no more offering up cool goods for the yearly gbatemp contests I say (goes and sulks in the corner)


----------



## Awdofgum (May 11, 2008)

thieves like us said:
			
		

> wow, 9 pages of responses and no one wants to meet me (other than costello, whom I've already met).
> 
> that's it! no more offering up cool goods for the yearly gbatemp contests I say (goes and sulks in the corner)



I've seen you a few times around here, and I'd like to meet you because of cool prizes you give out at tournaments.


----------



## TheStump (May 11, 2008)

Personally i have only met one other on this board.
And that is my mate Opium.  We actually met through GBATemp and just so happened to attend the same university (he helped me flash my DSlite).
If you do meet people on here that are close to you, i suggest you will have alot in common, and if they are as cool as Opium or ME, then you can be BFF's.

When the GBAtempBus heads down under im sure there will be a big welcome party for you all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



if i get a chance to head overseas again i would like to meet;
Orc
Mthrnite
Hadrian
Laggy
Spikey
all the admins and podcast crews.
etc.


----------



## xJonny (May 11, 2008)

I'd like to meet quite a few, but I'd probably be too shy


----------



## Sinkhead (May 11, 2008)

Salamantis and Ace and Shaun and ScuberSteve and Hankchill and Linkiboy (if he isn't too mad at me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

But of course there are loads more, these are just the first five six who sprung to mind.


----------



## Mewgia (May 12, 2008)

sinkhead said:
			
		

> Salamantis and Ace and Shaun and ScuberSteve and Hankchill and Linkiboy (if he isn't too mad at me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*cries in a corner*


----------



## amptor (May 12, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> So, yeah, if you could meet anyone from GBAtemp (Any Temper), who would it be? Why would you want to meet him or her?
> 
> 
> Personally, I'd like to meet ScuberSteve.
> I hear he makes a mean cookie



I dunno.. I think I'd want to meet costello, mthrnite, or weaponx.. oh yeah and thug4l1f3 LOL

not sure which one most tho..


----------



## Sinkhead (May 13, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> sinkhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OSHI-

Actually, I thought I put you on the list   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry Mewgia


----------



## DarkAura (May 14, 2008)

I wouldn't mind also meeting sinkhead.


----------



## acoustic.digital (May 14, 2008)

hehe nobody wants to meet me...
i think i have to get a bit more attached to the community


----------



## Bob Evil (May 14, 2008)

acoustic.digital said:
			
		

> hehe nobody wants to meet me...
> i think i have to get a bit more attached to the community



I would, cos then we could complain about the standard of modern music together lol


----------



## acoustic.digital (May 14, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> acoustic.digital said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a very controversial topic, my friend : ) 
but i think we share the same opinion hehe. 
there's good and bad sides about modern music. but enough! i shall shut up and save this talk for later


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 14, 2008)

I'd like to meet Sonicslasher, eh is a pretty cool guy! Plays video games and doesnt afraid of anything!


----------



## DarkAura (May 14, 2008)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> I'd like to meet Sonicslasher, *he* is a pretty cool guy! Plays video games and doesnt afraid of anything!


FIX'D

I don't get it, you edit your post and still spell that wrong.


----------



## acoustic.digital (May 14, 2008)

maybe he's too excited cos he met himself?


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 14, 2008)

Scrubersteve.

We're both Korean Canadians. That's probly the only reason.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 13, 2008)

I know my input is a little bit late but here it is anyway;

Urza, fischju, orc, linkiboy, scubersteve, hankchill, narin, spikeyNDS (NEMESIS!), dice, Costello, shaunj66, VVoltZ, Veho, Westside, Jdbye, silverspoon, greyhound, thug4l1f3, Grimalkin, Little ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), mthrnite, narin, chuckstudios, artic_flame, hiratai, dark_aura, samutz, WildDenim, sinkhead, JPH, tinymonkeyt, ShadowXP, Test84, Deletable, B-Blue, jax, bonemonkey, raulpica, acegunman, bobevil, gizmo_gal, ojsinnerz, moozxy, science, hadrian, destructobot, rayder, WeaponXxX, psyfira

And finally;


```
The guy so awesome he has to be put into code boxes, [M]artin!
```

I probably forgot a load more awesome tempers but there really are too many to mention


----------



## Calafas (Jul 13, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> Sonicslasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Noep, he got it right.  xP


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 13, 2008)

Calafas said:
			
		

> DarkAura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*facepalm*
You all fail


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 13, 2008)

my identity is too confidential.

I'm taking Linki off my list cuz he didnt wanna play TF2 last night. what a slut


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 13, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> Sonicslasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*sigh*


Anyway I'm adding a few "pretty cool guys" to my list even though I don't really talk to them:
Urza 
Fish jew
chuckstudios
JPH (even though you raised my warn level lol)
science
WeaponXxX
Bob Evil
other people I probably forgot, I do it all the time even with my irl friends lol


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, with this topic revived, I'll list few people myself..

Densetsu3000, TrolleyDave, WildWon, Minox_IX (I'd have to ban you in real life too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), g6 team dude, Szyslak, chaotic_geo.......and numerous others I can't remember now!


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, I never made a list. I remember not wanting to offend anyone...

Anyway, these are the people I'd _really_ like to meet in person:

Orc
Mewgia
Sinkhead
Scrubber
BoneMonkey
mthrnite... maybe. But I don't want to get him labeled as a pedophile so I would wait a few years.
Twiffles... maybe.

And if you listed me, I'd probably not mind meeting you.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 13, 2008)

bonemonkey...


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 13, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Wow, I never made a list. I remember not wanting to offend anyone...
> 
> Anyway, these are the people I'd _really_ like to meet in person:
> 
> ...



well I de-listed you! wassup now?!!?


urza
g6 team guy (so I can complain to him)
jph (more arguing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Costello the black/hebrew warlock/pirate headmaster!
Hadrian
WeaponXxX


----------



## Awdofgum (Jul 14, 2008)

I'd like to meet GBAtemp.net


----------



## Trolly (Jul 14, 2008)

I actually don't know, but Moozxy and Science seem as though they'd be pretty funny and safe in real life.
Meh, I don't know.
Anyone like to meet me XD?


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 14, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Minox_IX (I'd have to ban you in real life too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sounds violent


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, what to say...I'm a punk.....Violent by nature!!......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.......yeah, right....


----------



## Neko (Dec 10, 2008)

I would like to meet Xcalibear, Orc, Sephi and [*M*]artin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




€dit:
OH FUCK I forgot Minox! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I sure want to meet Minox sometime!


----------



## Sephi (Dec 10, 2008)

Linkiboy (you live like 40 minutes away from me)
Orc
Xcalibur
NekoLeah
chuckstudios
possibly some others


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 10, 2008)

I had not know people enough to meet you so I wouldn't know.


----------



## playallday (Dec 10, 2008)

It would be Narin, Brian117 and Little.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Dec 10, 2008)

Curley5959, 
Holaitsme, (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 did my homework once)
B-Blue,
Narin, 
Ace Gunman,
Toni Plutonij.

xD


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 10, 2008)

Sinkhead, ScuberSteve, Mewgia, Linkiboy (altho he hates me outside of the Temp), hankchill, and a few others here.

D: didn't realize I posted here before.


----------



## Orc (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow, sorry for posting this on IRC and people casting thread necromancy on this...
That said, I should append my list and add new people too.

Still want to meet Bob Evil


----------



## R2DJ (Dec 10, 2008)

Costello
shaunj66
Little
Sinkhead
Xcalibur
Toni Plutonij
dice
mthrnite
p1ngp0ng
Hadrian
Orc
FAST6191


----------



## Hehe Moo (Dec 10, 2008)

Orc, a lot of people want to meet you mate.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Dec 10, 2008)

WeaponXxX of course, hes a REAL MAN


----------



## Digeman (Dec 10, 2008)

I'd like to meet Mthrnite. Just because he's the most badass mofo ever!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 10, 2008)

HOLY OLD TOPIC BATMAN!


----------



## Minox (Dec 10, 2008)

I know that I've posted here before, but since then I've gotten to know a lot more tempers.

Those I'd really like to meet are:
Toni Plutonij
NekoLeah 
TrolleyDave
science
WildWon
dice
WildDenim

And possibly p1ngpong

I still think that I've forgotten a few more tempers that I'd like to meet though -.-'


----------



## Prophet (Dec 10, 2008)

I'd meat a lot of people. Science first though... he's so dreamy.


----------



## rashef (Dec 10, 2008)

SonicSlasher , and all the peoples ad Wifi. Because playing with them was fun.
Scuber Steve... umm... to exchange sources ;p.
WildDenim... dunno why... you guys tell me.
Xcalibur... because he's cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
And guys that taught me how to play UNO xD.


----------



## Prime (Dec 10, 2008)

Updated list:

Orc
Xcalibur
Little
Dice
Costello
Thug4L1f3 
JPH
Sinkhead


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 10, 2008)

Uhhh, list has changed for me too....
There is quite a number of names I'd like to hang out with!

Densetsu3000
WildWon
TrolleyDave
p1ngpong
Minox_IX
PizzaPasta (I'm not sure what's happening with him lately, but he seems like a really "rad cat" in Wildys words)
Orc
science
dice
Costello
Vulpes Abnocto
EmperorOfCanada
xalphax
NeSchn
xalphax
Mei-o
DarkRey
Little (often drunk, judging by pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Xcalibear
Sinkhead
Narin
Hadrian
granville

and funny enough, Veho, one day for sure!

These are all on my up priority list, I'm sure there are few I have forgot, but I'll add them if I remember..


----------



## Hehe Moo (Dec 10, 2008)

T_T No-one wants to meet me..


----------



## Myke (Dec 10, 2008)

Jph, Costello (both the coolest admin I have ever interacted with)
Tempest Stormwind (wherever he is these days) 
Kyoji
Jumpman_17
Th3Sandman

Pancake_wallet and Psyfira (to discus art) 
others that I don't remember.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 10, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> T_T No-one wants to meet me..
> I wouldn't mind meeting with you, it's ust we never had any personal talk...but it would be cool to meet you
> 
> 
> ...


And Myke, how could I forgot you?! Obviously, I'd like to come to your saloon one day, and spend the day there with you, chatting about tattoos, and watching you work!


----------



## granville (Dec 10, 2008)

I'll meet any of the cool people here. I'm not prejudiced!


----------



## Alato (Dec 10, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> I'll meet any of the cool people here. I'm not prejudiced!


It seems you are prejudiced against non-cool people.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 10, 2008)

Hands-down the best answer is Toni Plutonij!
(but while I was in Croatia I'd swing by and see P1ngpong *LOL*)


----------



## Hehe Moo (Dec 10, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Hehe Moo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Personal talk?! You and Hadrian had cyber in front of me you sick bastards


----------



## OSW (Dec 11, 2008)

antwill!

We're planning to anyways lol.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 11, 2008)

Id like to meet

Noitora, Dice, Sinkhead, Toni, JPH, Hadrian, Frog, Gore, TrolleyDave, Orc, Science, Minox, Holaitsme, Mei-O, Vulpes, R4man, DarRey, PRIME!!!, DieForIt, PizzaPasta and Penguindefender

Thats it!

If your not on the list I dont wana know!


----------



## Myke (Dec 11, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Hehe Moo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol I meant to add you to the list and I completely forgot. 

Toni Plutonij FTW!


----------



## JPH (Dec 11, 2008)

Myke said:
			
		

> Jph, Costello (both the coolest admin I have ever interacted with)
> Tempest Stormwind (wherever he is these days)
> Kyoji
> Jumpman_17
> ...


I'd love to meet you too Myke! 
You could give me some artist tips and maybe a cool tat


----------



## cupajoe (Dec 11, 2008)

I would like to meet fischju, we share similar tastes in music.


----------



## granville (Dec 11, 2008)

Alato said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only uncool people here are the trolls. And I think it's totally ok to be prejudiced against trolls since they aren't worth mentioning as people. So no I'm not prejudiced, I just don't consider the uncool ones worth acknowledging their existence. As long as you are nice to everyone, I consider you very cool!


----------



## Myke (Dec 11, 2008)

TROLL!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j/k


----------



## granville (Dec 11, 2008)

Myke said:
			
		

> TROLL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where? *Gets pitchfork*


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 11, 2008)

NOOOO dont poke me please!!!!

*runs away*


----------



## granville (Dec 11, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> NOOOO dont poke me please!!!!
> 
> *runs away*


This calls for a different weapon. *puts away pitch fork and gets out the PWN fork*


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 11, 2008)

*waits for someone to say "tall alien so i can kick him in the nuts"


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 11, 2008)

Holy crap, how the hell is anyone supposed to pick people from the huge list of awesome people that are on here!  Oh well, here's an attempt :

The Plutonic Man obviously! (Top top bloke!)
WildWon (so I could hand deliver some Jaffas!)
Veho
p1ngpong
Minox_X
Hadrian
Little
EmporerOfCanada
science (barely spoken to him but he's a top geezer)
Holaitsme
Law
Syzslak
Greyhound
Vulpes (only spoken tonight but like science he's a top geezer)
dice
Costello
JPH
lagman
Xcalibear
Hankchill (laid back bloke with top programming skills!)

there's loads more I've probably forgotten, so to you and alll the sther awesome tempers here's a tipped pint glass.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 11, 2008)

I've never been so honored to be called a geezer. 
If you get down to the durty South, drop me a line TrolleyDave.


----------



## Talaria (Dec 11, 2008)

-Ace, a real son of a gun
-That furfag JPH (Eulalia!)
-TPi, never really was around when he was here, before my time, but his blogs and posts were awesome on the rare occasions he visted here recently-ish.
- And all the great members which make GBAtemp a fun place and i suppose perhaps that shady guy whats his name...thingy...y'know...oh Costello. Second thought perhaps not.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 11, 2008)

Psycoblaster-He's my best friend here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, so is p1ngy!


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 11, 2008)

B-Blue


----------



## Upperleft (Dec 11, 2008)

Probably B-Blue.. because Saudi Arabia is easy to reach from here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



dammit Kais and Dieforit you guys need to go there too >: (


----------



## dice (Dec 11, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> I know my input is a little bit late but here it is anyway;
> 
> Urza, fischju, orc, linkiboy, scubersteve, hankchill, narin, spikeyNDS (NEMESIS!), dice, Costello, shaunj66, VVoltZ, Veho, Westside, Jdbye, silverspoon, greyhound, thug4l1f3, Grimalkin, Little (
> 
> ...



you can tick us off the list now


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 11, 2008)

Gotta be JPH and Sinkhead. I've met almost everyone else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And dice again, of course, so he can wipe his tears from missing me so much!


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 11, 2008)

As I said before, I'd meet almost anyone as long as we can have some brews.


----------



## WildWon (Dec 11, 2008)

Well this is funny.

I saw that i had posted in here, but didn't remember. Well, it ends up i posted in here VERY soon after joining, so i knew no one.
In fact, here's the post





But now, oh NOW i have a list!

Lets see:

ToniPlutonij (duh)
TrolleyDave (again, duh. and i want jaffa cakes. and to pass a J back and forth with ya too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
PizzaPasta (hope you come back soon!!!1)
Veho (having Butch for an avy means auto wanna-visit)
Minox (you've grown on me like a fungus!)
CockroachMan (i get you confused with VVoltz, so i don't remember which of you want to meet HAH!)
VVoltz (i get you confused with Cockroachman, so i don't.... bla bla KIDDING to both of you, want to meet you both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Hadrian (Yes, there will be brews, would there be any other way?)
Costello (of course i have to. Its the eyes)
Dice (talked to ya enough in chat now, figger its time for "the next step." ...no, not like that. I meant it sexually. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Xcalibur (gotta uNF ya in person at least once)
Science (i took the place of your girl in a photo. gotta do a face-to-face at some point. ...not for those reasons...)
Vulpes (for the short time i've talked to ya, you've proven to be a very interesting person)
WildDenim (Uh hello? Wilds gotta stick together!)
Orc (Holy hell, you're another one, you've grown on my like a fungus. And a toke session would be a blast)
p1ngpong (as much of a newb you started off to be, i enjoy the hell out of your posts.)
chuckstudios (pfft, gotta uNF you too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
prime (...damnit, another personal uNFing session would happen)

well fuck. I am having a loss in thought right now, but after looking through my list, apparently i need to visit all the people from This Area of the boards.






Also, if your name is not on the list, and i've talked to you for more than one or two replies in a post, then i'd probably want to meet you and i apologize. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, to any of these meetings that will happen


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 11, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Id like to meet
> 
> Noitora, Dice, Sinkhead, Toni, JPH, Hadrian, Frog, Gore, TrolleyDave, Orc, Science, Minox, Holaitsme, Mei-O, Vulpes, R4man, DarRey, PRIME!!!, DieForIt, PizzaPasta and Penguindefender
> 
> ...





Does the fact that I'm not on that list mean you already met me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## jaxxster (Dec 11, 2008)

i'd love to hang out with everyone i met the other week again. All cool guys.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 12, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I expected you to be taller.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 12, 2008)

I want to meet p1ngy!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 12, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> I want to meet p1ngy!



Mian mera tha ertho na se tho phile mou! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One day!


----------

